# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  15 Jun 2011: Pantech codes for Infinity-Box users FREE !!!

## mohamed73

*or Infinity-Box users (online calculation) FREE*  *From now you can calculate Pantech unlock codes via imei in your Infinity Online Service.* 
The next Pantech models supported at the moment:
.C610
.C630
.C740-Matrix
.C790-Alladin-Duo
.C810-Duo
.C820-Matrix-Pro
.P2000-Breeze-II
.C3
.C520-Breez-I
.C530-Slate
.P2020-Ease
.P7000-Impact
.P7040-Link
.P9020-Pursuit
.P9050-Laser
.PG-1400
.PG-1900
.PG-C300 
1. Login to your Infinity-Box *Online Service* account: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- Run DongleManager and read Smart-Card S/N:   
- go to support link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
2. Enter imei and get code:            *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## الواعد2

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## younadream2008

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااا

----------


## asd00

merc

----------

